# What about vaporizers



## gottalovebud (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey people i am thinking about buying a vaporizer are they anygood to smoke out of. And has anyone here tried LST (low stress training) i am thinking about trying it on one of my plants.


----------



## Inmediusre (Jul 21, 2006)

Just smoked out of a Vaporizer for the first time last night, and a couple things...

It's much better for you.  Essentially you are just inhaling steam filled with THC, instead of smoke.  It taste's different than just smoking it.  When I did it I had a kind of a piney taste, but I think it was just the strain of weed.  It's also more efficient I believe.  Since vaporizing the weed just steams some of the THC out of it, it doesn't vaporize ALL the THC, so in theory you can still smoke the herb after Vaporizing it, and still get high.

And boy did I get high.  Took like 3 rips off of moderate weed and I got really high.  My friend told me that I'm basically inhaling pure THC, but that sounded a little clownly to me, and he was high so who knows.  

But when I was doing it, it felt like I was doing some crazy exotic drug cause he had this thing hooked up to an outlet in the wall and it looked like it was from the 80's, and that was a trip later on.


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 21, 2006)

THC is released from the bud at a temp less than ignition.  Weed is heated up to that point and not beyond.
If there are any psycho-active properties left is post-vaporized weed it ain't much.
You also get a different high from vaporizing.
There is no smoke from a vaporizer.  It's like a fine mist (prob. water vapor).
There is very little taste from vaped weed compared to ignited weed.
It's also way easier on the throat and lungs since you're not inhaling smoke.


----------



## Wasted (Jul 21, 2006)

I never tried it always wanted to because I heard it will make you high as hell off of a few hits


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a vaporking, works great. Defently a different high.


----------



## bmello (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds great where would I find one, about how much?


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 22, 2006)

they're like 100+ for a good one I believe, I've never smoked one though.  A friend told me you can easily take huge hits, and it just feels like you're inhaling.


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 22, 2006)

You can puchase one at any local smoke shop usually. vaporbrothers is the one i purchasing here before i go back to college. it runs around 150$-180$

the way a vaporizer works is that it heats up the herb to the point where it releases the chemical compound THC. it does this with out burning the bud (it does turn the bud alittle dark brown). Since no flame is involved to smoke the weed you are getting a higher THC content, the reason being is that when you smoke with a vaporizer opposed to a pipe with a flame lighter. the flame destroys about 15-25% of the THC due to the burning of it. so as with a vaporizer you get more THC per hit wihich in turn most likely gets you higher.
another thing is that it is best to grind up you herb before putting it into the vaporizer, the reason for this is because you want as much plant surface area exposed so that the vaporizer can heat it up and release as much THC as possible. opposed to just jamming a nug in the vaporizer you wont use the but to its full potentcy which would probably make it so you could smoke the bud after it has been vaporized but it would have a much lower THC content than normal.

the vaporizor is the most least harmful way to smoke weed other than eating it. it is health friendly and leaves your lungs happy. no plant material is burned so you lungs will enjoy the needed break once in a while.

Hope this info helps!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 22, 2006)

http://search.ebay.com/vaporking_W0QQfromZR40 Where I got mine from, except I only paid $59.95...


----------



## 2qwic2c (Jul 24, 2006)

Can any vaporizer be used? such as... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000TN7MY/qid=1153775760/sr=8-4/ref=pd_bbs_4/002-4692999-8384812?%5Fencoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=3760901


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 27, 2006)

no 2qwic2c that will not work. try these. www.vaporbrothers.com 
you can buy them at most smoke shops...


----------



## cheebahawk (Jul 27, 2006)

I definitely recommend volcano vaporizers, they work better than just about anything out there


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 27, 2006)

cheebahawk said:
			
		

> I definitely recommend volcano vaporizers, they work better than just about anything out there



yeah but they're 600 ******* dollars. um whos gonna drop that kinda cash...?


----------

